# Need help on picking out cories!!!



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I think my 29 g planted sorority is finally ready to add in a school of corydoras. My LFS has a huge selection (like, every species lol), and I have NO idea what kind I want!!! What are everyone's favorites?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i love the pygmy cories. i have the habrosus and the pygmaeus. the pygmaeus swim low to mid, and the habrosus swim low. the pygmaeus remind my of a flock of birds.they love sitting on my plants. i have a school of eight. i would love to do a species only biotope with them.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

My two favorites are pygmys and pandas.

Pygmy's are very tiny so you could get a proper school without overstocking.
I also love panda's but they are practically impossible to find around here, I had to special order mine.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Schwartzi, trilineatus and sterbae are some of my favorites.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I remember the Swartz's, Panda, Bandit and Pygmy (I think hasbrosus) ones stood out to me before...this place seriously had like 12 different types of cories the last time I was there! I do like the idea of being able to have a larger school with pygmys. I was thinking of having 6 regular sized but I could up that to 8 easily with the tiny ones. The pygmys are so cute too! 

I've heard cories like to uproot plants - do the pygmys do that too? I'm really excited to get some cories in my tank to root around in the substrate. I'm having problems with plant debris getting into places I can't stick my vacuum! Hoping they can help move things around a bit.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 3 peppered and will get one more when I put them in the 29 gallon. They do get large, my biggest is about 3 inches nose tip to tail tip. They stay in the corner all day and only come out when the lights go off. Is there any type of cory that doesn't mind being active during the day?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

my c. pygmaeus are out during the day. floating plants seem to help.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I might have to put off getting my cories...I'm nervous about bringing them home when it's 5 below outside...


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought my cories today! I ended up getting 3 Melini and 3 Punctatus cories. I couldn't choose just one species and the guy said that chances are good they will all school together anyway. I'm so excited about them, they are so cute!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

cool. hope they work out. i have a small beer cooler dedicated to fish. everytime i go to pick up fish i use this. works great even when it's really cold/hot out.plus it protects the bags from getting punctured and the blackout keeps their stress levels down.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks! So far they seem to be settling in nicely and all schooling together. They've been foraging a lot and enjoyed a breakfast of frozen bloodworms!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I really enjoy my peppered cory. I have one, and 3 albinos.


----------

